# BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR cool out



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just Nice out --put another log on the fire LOL-------------8:20 am-----*

*svb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right on. gonna be close to 50 here today and most of the week with lows only dropping to around 30,or so.

been such a warm winter here I might have started worrying about global warming, IF I hadn't heard we only have 12 years left anyhow. :hot:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s cold.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

That's kinda cold for sure. Last year at about this time we where calling coyotes in -37*.

to day there calling for almost 50* and 40 mph wind.

Snow is melting again.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stayed right at the freezing mark last night, firing up the smoker today.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We got down to -8(F) this morning but by next week it's going to cool off.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to see you finally got some winter weather up there Monday morning this week it was -17 here and 10 above up there in the banana belt enjoy the cooler weather and keep it up there with you


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That's pretty damn cold!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at Chicago for Wednesday ! Guess where I’ll be.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never even froze here last night.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Look at Chicago for Wednesday ! Guess where I'll be..... "

Yow! Below zero for the high temp, just like in mid-Michigan that day. Hope that thinned-blood can take it, YD.

Tomorrow we're set to get a good dose of snow and then it cools off for the rest of the week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I'm hoping that my Ohio blood will kick in. 
I've been informed that the room service in the hotel they've put us up in is very capable when it comes to their ribeyes. I'll be holed up there except for a dinner or two and the party. My wife's employer has it in January to dodge the holiday rush in their business. They invite all the GM's and their spouses. Deborah has to stay an extra day to go over her regions budgets for the year. Hopefully they underestimate her and her region again as it makes for a nice bonus.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't much like Chicago, but a lot of that is just me. NASCAR group qualifying everywhere each morning no matter the route. Hard to slow down to see a sign without getting rammed.

I taught a management class there and stayed overnight between sessions on several occasions. Motels and eats can be first class.

Stay warm, because those temperatures and winds are going to be extreme - even for Chicago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not really much of a big city person at all. Being raised out in the country. The old architecture and depth of culture in the museums and such are something I like to see. Once. The food ........ Weber's grill for dinner tonight, Portillo's for lunch tomorrow, party tomorrow night. 
So far the snow isn't happening. Hopefully a warm spell. It was 10*F when we walked to dinner. A couple fingers of bourbon neat helps. Having a second helps more. Knowing that the CEO remembers me and was still laughing about my cannoli story was priceless. 
To Fill in the backstory on the cannolis for you all, years ago when I was in the restaurant industry I made some cannolis from scratch in a seafood restaurant that didn't have the ingredients to make the shells. So I improvised by dipping paper towel pieces in pet milk then breading and toothpicks them into tubes and fried them. They were beautiful. Filled them with fruit purée and whipped cream and served them to a handful of management. They asked for more. So I obliged. About 15 minutes after they devoured the second plate they asked me how I was able to make such delicious 
Concoction. I never told them, but someone ratted me out.

They all laughed.... eventually


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At least they didn't have to wipe later on.

And, now we know why you refer to the restaurant business in the past tense.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. They never said a word. Kept sending me all over to train others. That all led to me starting my own company doing building maintenance for them. I still get the occasional call but when I sold it I signed a non- compete clause. As far as I know the guy I sold it to never did a thing with it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*only -2 now at 1:30 am---Got about 1" of snow --they say 3-5 today-- then real cold again till Saturday a warm-up*

*svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Picked up about 6 inches of fluffy, white stuff yesterday - an easy bit of plowing for my 63 year-old Allis Chalmers. Fun to make the snow roll offf the blade and out of the way.

Now comes the deep freeze but the long-range forecast says it'll be in the 30s this weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

-7 C here this morning, rain forecast for Thurs..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A balmy 3*F in Chicago this AM. They say it will be-18 overnight with windchill to -45.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know one cactus jumper who'll be happy to get out of there. Gonna be a sight with those mukluks on your feet when you step off that plane.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Leave the heat lamp on in the bathroom at night.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Got about 8" of snow here yesterday when I got home today it was a nice 10*f my wife and neighbor lady and I snowshoed back to make sure the bees hive entrances were not buried in snow wife even got to use her yooper chook made in newberry Michigan here's a couple of pictures


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Looks like your having FUN--------Glad the storm headed south about time you flatlanders got some of our weather LOL* :biggrin: Have fun Buddy--------- -6 right now with 1" snow-------going to warm up to29-30 sat and sun than back to the deep freeze---------

svb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :hot:** :hot:** :hot:** :hot:** :help:** :help:*


----------

